# Woolworths Canning The Cans?



## woodwormm (12/1/11)

Just picked up a bargain at my Woolies.

all the brew cans had clearance tickets on them (all brands)

plenty of use by date, so i reckon that woolies might be deleting them? 

anyways they scanned less than the clearance tickets said so i scored Coopers Pale Ale cans for $8 and a few cents each and all other Coopers cans were $6 and a few cents each...

awesome value.


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

noticed that myself,but they have restricted range in my store.before the sale started..No Blonde in 2 stores i visit


----------



## benny_bjc (12/1/11)

printed forms section said:


> Just picked up a bargain at my Woolies.
> 
> all the brew cans had clearance tickets on them (all brands)
> 
> ...



I always hear about people finding the cans on special but I never can find them discounted. Oh well. 
Good bargain you caught!


----------



## myles_3000 (12/1/11)

I was talking to my LHBS about it, and apparently Coopers are no longer selling to retailers. They will now sell to a 3rd party (i can recall the name, but a company in QLD), and then they will distribute. Sounds like we are going to get stung for more $$ at the checkout if the product is being double handled though


----------



## cKc (12/1/11)

I've noticed the same thing at my local Woolies. I don't think it's just the Cooper's lines though - they appear to be dumping all their brewing gear (used to stock Toohey's and a few odds and ends).


----------



## michael_aussie (12/1/11)

this same story gets a run every few months..... sometimes with Coles ... sometimes with Woolies.


----------



## woodwormm (12/1/11)

cKc said:


> I've noticed the same thing at my local Woolies. I don't think it's just the Cooper's lines though - they appear to be dumping all their brewing gear (used to stock Toohey's and a few odds and ends).




yeah it was all cans... sugars and lids etc did not seem to be on special...

there was toohey's at mine, even homebrand cans were on clearance... but hey we're south oz so it's gotta be Coopers!


----------



## bluejay (12/1/11)

Had the same experience. Picked up like ten cans for about 9 bucks each.


----------



## jasonharley (13/1/11)

myles_3000 said:


> I was talking to my LHBS about it, and apparently Coopers are no longer selling to retailers. They will now sell to a 3rd party (i can recall the name, but a company in QLD), and then they will distribute. Sounds like we are going to get stung for more $$ at the checkout if the product is being double handled though




I can smell a business opportunity ........ maybe encourage your local liquor store to stock some basic homebrew extracts..... the liquor shop overheads on its core business stocks should help keep a lid on unit prices for homebrew stock


----------



## DU99 (13/1/11)

Bunnings should get into home brew cans..would encouraged more customers..


----------



## hazard (13/1/11)

DU99 said:


> Bunnings should get into home brew cans..would encouraged more customers..


Or since its a hardware store maybe they should sell grain mills, gas burners and 3V brewing systems. I'm stil waiting for Woolies (Safeways here) to add AG ingedients onto their shelf next to the cans.


----------



## DU99 (13/1/11)

they already sell lp gas gear and plastic barrels


----------



## beerandgarden (13/1/11)

printed forms section said:


> plenty of use by date, so i reckon that woolies might be deleting them?


They used to sell them here in NZ too at Countdown (part of Woolies) but I haven't seen them in awhile(maybe in a year or so), so looks like the supermarkets are getting out of the home brew kits retailing.


----------



## going down a hill (13/1/11)

The Coles in my neck of the woods has stopped selling HB cans. Just as I start homebrewing :angry: !!!!


----------



## matthendry (13/1/11)

hazard said:


> Or since its a hardware store maybe they should sell grain mills, gas burners and 3V brewing systems. I'm stil waiting for Woolies (Safeways here) to add AG ingedients onto their shelf next to the cans.



Wholefoods here in the US are now carrying All grain kits from the Brooklyn Brew Shop .

http://brooklynbrewshop.com/


----------



## Sinfathisar (13/1/11)

I have been in two different Coles's recently and they have completely got out of their homebrew stuff and won't be having it again :-(


----------



## Murcluf (13/1/11)

Well if thet don't sell K&K at their supermarkets then their customers will have to go to their bottleshops and pubs and buy their pre made megaswill at inflated profit margins. As it was told to me when I first started brewing only 10% of can buyers ever walk into a LHBS the other 90% buy off the supermarket shelf. The Duopoly aren't threatened by LHBS because the Duopoly has outlet everywhere and convinence will outweigh cost nearly 75% of the time.


----------



## quack.sawbones (13/1/11)

Yeah, I was told a while ago that Coles stopped selling them (all the brews were 50% at least). That was about 6 months ago.

Looks like I'm off to Woolies to grab as many Dark Ale and Stout kits as I possibly can! (if you'll excuse the very amusing can pun)


----------



## HoppingMad (13/1/11)

myles_3000 said:


> I was talking to my LHBS about it, and apparently Coopers are no longer selling to retailers. They will now sell to a 3rd party (i can recall the name, but a company in QLD), and then they will distribute. Sounds like we are going to get stung for more $$ at the checkout if the product is being double handled though





> Representing such iconic brands as Morgans, Coopers, Samuel Willards and our own BREW Cellar branded products, we have the right products and advice for absolute beginners and experienced brewers alike.



Taken from the Brewcellar Website. They are the distributor/agent I think.

Hopper.


----------



## Sinfathisar (13/1/11)

I suspect that the bigger outlets for the supermarkets - Big W and Target for example- will continue to sell kit gear.


----------



## mwd (13/1/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> I suspect that the bigger outlets for the supermarkets - Big W and Target for example- will continue to sell kit gear.




Cannot say I have ever seen HB in Target though never actually looked. Took me a while to find it in our Big W tucked away with kitchen utensils.


----------



## Sinfathisar (13/1/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Cannot say I have ever seen HB in Target though never actually looked. Took me a while to find it in our Big W tucked away with kitchen utensils.




can't say I have looked either - I was just trying to think of the Coles equivalent to Woolies Big W


----------



## hazard (13/1/11)

Sinfathisar said:


> can't say I have looked either - I was just trying to think of the Coles equivalent to Woolies Big W


K MArt. My local Kmart (owned by Coles) used to have some cans and Brigalow bits and bobs, haven't looked recently so don't know if its still stocked.


----------



## shavey147 (13/1/11)

Most of the K-Marts in SA seem to have followed Coles and got rid of all their homebrew gear. Some of the bigger Foodlands in SA have a decent range, buts it a bit hit & miss with the smaller ones


----------



## BEC26 (13/1/11)

HB supplies all still available in the usual supermarkets (Woolworths, Big W, Coles, K-Mart) here . . . .even no name IGA brand!

Big W and K-Mart have the new DYI Coopers kits for sale as well.

Wll keep an eye on it for you

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## Ray43 (17/1/11)

My local Kmart still have them or I should say have re-stocked them.....for a while they had hardly any and yesterday I bought a can, caps & carb drops and they also have BE1 & 2 quite a good stock at the moment so I hope they keep doing so.....handier for me as its local and LHBS is a longer drive and more expensive all up.


----------



## uniiqueuser (17/1/11)

Murcluf said:


> Well if thet don't sell K&K at their supermarkets then their customers will have to go to their bottleshops and pubs and buy their pre made megaswill at inflated profit margins. As it was told to me when I first started brewing only 10% of can buyers ever walk into a LHBS the other 90% buy off the supermarket shelf. The Duopoly aren't threatened by LHBS because the Duopoly has outlet everywhere and convinence will outweigh cost nearly 75% of the time.



My thoughts exactly as I wandered down the aisle at my local Safeway... five cans of various brands left and confirmation from one of the shelf fillers that the product lines had been deleted. At the other end of the same aisle you can walk straight into Safeway Liquor. 

I thought Coles were bastards when they tried it six months ago.

The thin edge of the wedge? Sounds a lot like collusion and anti-competitive behaviour, which is illegal, but will the 'paper tiger' ACCC do anything about it? 

Stand up home brewers! You gotta fight for your right to party!!!


----------



## bluejay (17/1/11)

lager drinker from hell said:


> Sounds.... illegal



Not sure supermarkets have any legal requirements to stock certain items. If they are getting rid of them it's probably because of poor sales. I doubt they are afraid that they are afraid of the potentially negative impact hb products might have on their liquor shops.

Annoying yes, illegal probably not!


----------



## uniiqueuser (17/1/11)

bluejay said:


> Not sure supermarkets have any legal requirements to stock certain items. If they are getting rid of them it's probably because of poor sales. I doubt they are afraid that they are afraid of the potentially negative impact hb products might have on their liquor shops.
> 
> Annoying yes, illegal probably not!



I used to buy more than my quota to keep the stuff on the shelves. Obviously I was the only one. 

The staff might quote 'poor sales' but you don't have to mention what product was selling poorly... especially now that the 'Big Two' are introducing their own generic brand liquor into their branded liquor stores.....

You people are just a little bit gullible.


----------



## uniiqueuser (17/1/11)

Further more, the ACCC is a _taxpayer funded_ government authority which is meant to stop the battler being consumed by big business and to increase competition in the marketplace. 

As a taxpayer, I expect them to do their job. As I have subcontracted the management of this country to the government, as their employer I expect them to do their job.


----------



## Hatchy (17/1/11)

When I got back into brewing after a hiatus about 12 months ago Beerbelly were only stocking the premium coopers cans that coles didn't have. Amanda said that it was because they could get them cheaper from coles than they could from coopers so they didn't bother. It was a hassle for me because I'll avoid the supermarket wherever possible. Beerbelly now have the full range I think (I haven't brewed a kit for over 6 months so didn't look too hard). I see this as a good thing if it gets people shopping at an independent business rather than coles or woolies.


----------



## bluejay (18/1/11)

lager drinker from hell said:


> I used to buy more than my quota to keep the stuff on the shelves. Obviously I was the only one.
> 
> The staff might quote 'poor sales' but you don't have to mention what product was selling poorly... especially now that the 'Big Two' are introducing their own generic brand liquor into their branded liquor stores.....
> 
> You people are just a little bit gullible.



I don't think discontinuing homebrew supplies is going to increase sales of woolies and coles booze, people will just shop elsewhere. BigW still has a good selection for about the same (or even better) price than woolies and coles had.

Those cans of goo take up a lot of shelf space and for a supermarket every inch of shelf space has to be worth its length in gold.


----------



## bluejay (18/1/11)

lager drinker from hell said:


> Further more, the ACCC is a _taxpayer funded_ government authority which is meant to stop the battler being consumed by big business and to increase competition in the marketplace.
> 
> As a taxpayer, I expect them to do their job. As I have subcontracted the management of this country to the government, as their employer I expect them to do their job.



you expect the government to do their job but you call us gullible!


----------



## mwd (18/1/11)

bluejay said:


> I don't think discontinuing homebrew supplies is going to increase sales of woolies and coles booze, people will just shop elsewhere. BigW still has a good selection for about the same (or even better) price than woolies and coles had.
> 
> Those cans of goo take up a lot of shelf space and for a supermarket every inch of shelf space has to be worth its length in gold.



I am all for supporting the LHBS but in my case its a half day round trip. It was kind of handy to be able to buy cans and bits and bobs from a local Supermarket. ( Our Big W is also the other end of town so pretty inconvenient to get to.)


----------



## Bribie G (18/1/11)

For a long time now, the Coopers distribution agent has "awarded" territories to the various LHBS. For example there is already a LHBS in the bayside area in Bris and thus Coopers' sales agent won't supply to Ross at Capalaba - not that he would want to stock tins but some of the bits n pieces might be of use to him. 

I believe that in the Pine Rivers area a LHBS went out of business recently because Coopers stopped supplying him. If the duopoly are no longer going to stock Coopers then I wonder what Coopers will do about falling sales? Open up their product to other outlets?


----------



## Samuel Adams (18/1/11)

BribieG said:


> For a long time now, the Coopers distribution agent has "awarded" territories to the various LHBS. For example there is already a LHBS in the bayside area in Bris and thus Coopers' sales agent won't supply to Ross at Capalaba - not that he would want to stock tins but some of the bits n pieces might be of use to him.
> 
> I believe that in the Pine Rivers area a LHBS went out of business recently because Coopers stopped supplying him. If the duopoly are no longer going to stock Coopers then I wonder what Coopers will do about falling sales? Open up their product to other outlets?



That is just plain DUMB bussines !
Why would you want only one shop in an area to supply your goods ?
If I was with Coopers sales, I'd have my stock in every possible store.


----------



## DU99 (18/1/11)

its amazing up until now every COLES/WOOLWORTHS had home brew supplies,but the Local LHBS couldn't..is there a restricive trade practice going on..


----------



## fcmcg (18/1/11)

DU99 said:


> its amazing up until now every COLES/WOOLWORTHS had home brew supplies,but the Local LHBS couldn't..is there a restricive trade practice going on..


Steve , the local coles near me had some of the same goo cans that Grain & Gtape had...not that it would worry John as he has an entirely different market..and not that i bought them either , being a grain brewer ...i reckon the only restrictive thing was ,they were on the top shelf...no good for short brewers rofl


----------



## DU99 (18/1/11)

ferg it does happen,read the posts above,or is it because of morgan's brewing in queensland


----------



## BEC26 (18/1/11)

One of our LHBS has the Coopers premium range (ie Sparkling/IPA/Heritage) for cheaper ($10.75 each) than Big W et al sell their basic cans .

All have around 18 month best before dates as well.

That's where I shop

Cheers


----------



## toadskin (19/1/11)

I imagine that if Coles and Woolies have stopped stocking Coopers it would be for the same reason they have dropped some very good brands of other products. ie. They put the heavies on the company to package their product in the "Fresh" or "Coles" or "Black and Gold" brand or whatever, and sell it to them for a discount. The companies refuses to do so saying that they will only package their product under their own brand so the duopoly drop the product from the stock in retaliation.

Bordering on illegal but could you see our Government pulling either of them on?


----------



## Hatchy (19/1/11)

michael_aussie said:


> this same story gets a run every few months..... sometimes with Coles ... sometimes with Woolies.



This story ran a couple of months ago when coles dropped home brew gear, now there's a new thread because woolies have dropped home brew gear.

I do my best to avoid either of them & if neither of them have home brew gear then that means it's less likely that I'll go to either shop.


----------



## osanai (19/1/11)

The Woolies I work in (a small semi-rural one) and the two I do my food shopping in (large metro ones) still stock the coopers cans.


----------



## REDSTRIPEMAGIC (23/1/11)

I work at a woolies store here in melbourne and notcies the clearence of everything that has to do with brew on clearence. i bought all the stouts that where left for $6.23 each and one tooheys lager and 2 coopers lager. I dont know but woolise also has there own brande of draught which maybe they will stop bringing in.

it doesn't seem that Big w are going to stop because they dont have any cleance going on. i hope they don't stop because it will make it harder for me to do my own. there is not many home brew shops around here in melbourne. i mean their is but not that close to home.


----------



## mwd (23/1/11)

My local Woolies has revamped the food section and has still got homebrew they got some Coopers Dark Ale cans but nothing on clearance boo. Would have scooped them up.


----------



## DU99 (23/1/11)

Our BIG W has them a Dollar off


----------



## bystander (24/1/11)

My local Coles in NSW dropped all brewing supplies a couple of months ago. I took 10 cans of cheap and cheerful at $5 each that I am using as LME with branded cans from LHBS. Annoying, as they used to run specials saving a couple of bucks on Coopers every now and again, and the crown seals were cheaper for a pack of 100 than the LHBS charges in 1000s.
Luckily, there is still a shelf of gear in the Kmart nearby.


----------



## DU99 (24/1/11)

went to a Woolworth's today,got 2 can of Dark Ale,2 Boxes of BE1 for about $15


----------



## shavey147 (24/1/11)

My local Woolworths has had the cans of goo on sale for the huge discount of $0.20 per can & $0.18 per box of BE1 for the last 2 weeks. I'm guessing the tickets advertising the sale cost more than that to print up. :blink:


----------



## Cog's (26/1/11)

I spoke to a bloke in Big W who was stocking the K&K's not sure who for, I got the impression it was a third party and he did'nt really say anything about discontinuing, he was interested in what other HB products I thought should be on the shelvs .But I know Coles has been on and off with their HB untill every brewer complains...Quite a few.
But I am going to try and get off my arse and go to a LHBS more often, screw the Big two.


----------



## DU99 (27/1/11)

my local woolworths have completely run out..will have look further out to see what other stores have


----------



## timryan (28/1/11)

woolies highpoint clearing out kits stout and dark ale for $6.30 and carb drops for $1.70.. Also has anyone brewed with tootheys the also had them cheap.. Are the any good?


----------



## DU99 (28/1/11)

i have used them with a stepping kit


----------



## timryan (28/1/11)

stepping kit?


----------

